# Nightmares anyone??



## ambrosine (May 11, 2006)

well, im still taking these hormones, tonite i start with the progesterone, and fet on Wed.  however im getting terrible nightmares..more like really powerful dreams... .


has anyone had these during their fet cycle??

i wake up crying, ...then i take another progynova in the morning  andfeel better...

i think it might be the hormonal dips ....


ambrosinex


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Ambrosine

I had horrendous side effects from down regging - something that I did not experience in my two previous rounds of treatment. The symptoms were so severe that I ended up being signed off sick for a week - something else which is totally out of character. I was in floods of tears about absolutely nothing and I could not stop crying. The doctor explained to me that it was all down to hormone imbalalnce. Thankfully I started to feel better once I started taking the progynova.

I have been having really bizarre vivid dreams the last few nights as well - something that I do not recall experiencing in my previous cycles. On Wednesday night I was arrested accused of travelling on a forged passport, on Thursday I was swimming with dolphins and last night the house was taken hostage by enviromental terrorists (not quite sure what an enviromental terrorist is but they seemed very real last night!!)

Hope you feel better soon honey and good luck with your fet on Wednesday   

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## ambrosine (May 11, 2006)

oh my goodness, exactly, ....i thought i was in a conspiracy, after my last round of ivf...when i came off everything...it was HORRIFIC....awful....

So at least im not alone.....oh thank goodness....i see you are in spain, doing ivf..oh my how brave ...and how nice to see a bit of sunshine.....  


thank you so much for your reply xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

ambrosine


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi ,
i just had to reply to you !! Because yes i most definatly get the most horrendous vivid dreams when doing tx , i think its the buseralin that does it . I can often recall my dreams in the morning with frightening detail too !! I thought about getting an interpritation book , and to find out why we do really dream , but then decided not to as it would be way too scary .
Good luck ladies , its all gona be worth it  
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## kylieoz (Oct 20, 2006)

I had to reply to this post! During my last fet, I was having awful dreams about people dying. I think the worst one was about my 2 year old niece dying in an accident, I woke up and was inconsolable. It was really frightening, and I got to the point where I was afraid to go to sleep. We're having another fet mid feb, and I'm not looking forward to it. Good luck with your fet, hope all goes well. Kylie.


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

No dreams for me last night - at least not that I can remember!!!

Helen
x


----------

